

iPhone 6 Case Which Harvests Electricity from the Air - simas
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/04/nikola-labs-launches-iphone-6-case-which-harvests-electricity-from-the-air

======
Johnythree
Perpetual Motion at last!

The Phone transmits radio energy which is converted back into DC power which
the phone then uses to transmit radio energy.

Of course harvesting the radiated power blocks the ability of the phone to
communicate, but still...

~~~
kenrikm
You could always just put it in.. like.. Airplane mode and call it a day.

------
matznerd
Why didn't the judges ask about interference? How can the antenna determine
what RF is ambient and what RF is being used in transmission? Seems pretty
cool. 30% gain in battery would be game changing...

